# imported from germany puppy



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

is that a good idea to import a puppy from germany without seeing mother?
is flying a traumatic experience for the puppy?
can somebody comment please?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Many people import puppies from Germany without seeing either parent nor the breeder.

Many folks also get "scr3wed!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The resident pup here didn't fly in from Germany but did fly from FL to OH with no issues. While he did voice his objections to my being 2 minutes late to get him he definitely was not traumatized by the journey.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The key to importing is the relationship you have with the person who is selling/brokering/sending the puppy....many pups sent here, especially directly by the breeders, often are the lesser pups in the litter. I know of two very well known European kennels who have sent friends pups that were obviously the ones who were not suitable for work/sport - yet I also have seen pups come in from good contacts who were wonderful. 

There are some good European bred dogs here - you do not HAVE to go to Europe to get a pup from high quality breedings. People go to European breeders to (a) get specific bloodlines or pups from well known sires, (b) status - ego, and (c) they truly feel it "must" be "better" if imported.

Lee


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Kai was on a plane for 9 hours from Boise to Seattle to Newark and he did fine. Heidi kept apologizing because he did not go potty before being put on the plane. I think the airport personal took good care of him. Heidi had taped about two pounds of dry food on the top of his kennel and I found some of it in the crate with him. Heidi did not put it in there. Just make sure you take some water with you for the pup.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have picked up pups at our airport from Europe both for myself and with friends....You cannot have the pup until all the paperwork is complete, but, here, we could see the crates with pups - both ours and other dogs coming in. The cargo people had filled their water dishes and were fussing over the pups...they were attentive to the dogs flown. I also had shipped 2 pups a couple of years ago to Boston (?) or maybe Hartford - they missed their connecting flight in Cincinnati, and then the person picking them up had a commitment and left and came back a few hours after they arrived. The crate was taken into the warm indoor dispatch area and pups taken out, crate cleaned, rebedded. Puppies were happy, social and relaxed when buyer picked them up...

The only puppy I ever saw any stress from when picked up was a puppy who turned out to be fairly "nervy" as an adult - so I believe it was that way to begin with, not a result of the ride.

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Depends on the lines that you are looking for.

There are some that are available here, but some that are only from Europe. Again, depends on what you are looking for and the experience behind it. Personal preference.

We have shipped our puppies directly from our kennel in Europe - no issue at all. The stampeding marauders! As well as young adults with no issue. And this is a 8 hour trip to Germany, overnight stay andthen shipped out the next day.

And shipped within the US; again, no issue. 

Selection should be based on your experience, your training support (group or club and their experience). Depends on the person, whether here or there. Not automatically the "lesser' of the litter. Depends on the relationship that they have with the contacts there or here.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

In general, no and no unless you know the breeder. 

I am a big nut about the German Shepherd background, and had no intention about buying a GSd with American Bloodlines. However, there are more then a few breeders that agree with me, and you can get a German Shepherd pup without the American traits that was breed in the US.

Importing a pup, unless you know the breeder, is a risk. 

As an aside, how much are you willing to spend, to take a dog from Germany.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

gmgali, it's hard to answer your questions without knowing your reason for considering the import. Personally I would not do it unless the specific dog was exactly what I was looking for. 

For me, it would not be worth it unless I had a relationship with the breeder/broker and some very specific reasons for wanting THAT dog. Just the price alone would deter me. Just being an imported dog does not automatically carry the assumption that the dog is of better quality and breeding.

One of my dogs was bred in Germany. The sire lives there. The bitch was imported originally, then shipped back to be bred. So essentially I have a "German" dog without the added cost and hassle, not that this was the reason for purchasing the dog, but this is pretty common.


----------



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

thank you very much all of you for your Responses. 
i do not have any experience with that and appreciate your help.
Can somebody explain why would a breeder here offer to import a puppy from germany? If a breeder has a goal and a philosophy in breeding, importing a puppy would not further their goals in breeding. I am just not sure what to think of that.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Some breeders have connections or realtionship with breeders over in Germany and will import for a client for a fee. There have been some problems even with this type of arrangement so be very careful who you deal with.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sometimes a breeder will import a puppy from overseas because there are bloodlines that possess certain traits they need to further improve the lines they currently have. Or they could want to just expand the genetic diversity of their breeding program, or there could be a specific stud/female that they want to own progeny from. Many reasons for breeder in States to import a dog even though their are some great breeders in the States.


----------



## Scratch (Sep 17, 2005)

Some people may want to import from Germany to get the SV "pink papers" ....they may like the idea of the strict breeding requirements required by the SV.
AKC papers are not regulated anywhere near as strict...here in the US you really have to trust the breeder.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

To us, it is not automatically the pink papers. It is the dogs and the lines we are looking for.

There are dogs and line combonations that are not available here and with the experience that you might be looking for. We look for both.


----------



## gagrady (Apr 27, 2009)

Exactly...pure German lines available in the US will be very limited in number and variety as compared to the ones available in Germany. I think if someone is insisting on German line and especially has expressed strong inclination for certain characteristics in the puppy then I think it is fairly obvious for a breeder to think of the 'Import' option. I don't see anything wrong with that....but as said by many, know the breeder well.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The rules of the AKC and the SV are one of the reasons we want to keeping getting dogs from Germany.
We were just lucky enough to live here and form friendships with knowledgable GSD people.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Its a business. Therefore if you are doing it for the very first time, I suggest you use a breeder here in the US who has been importing dogs for his/her kennel for a long time or even acts as a broker for other people and therefore will have good connections in Europe. Why?
Because the breeder here in the US has a long standing business relationship with the breeders in Europe and makes them money. Therefore, they will send him/her good puppies and dogs whereas if you are a newbie do-it-yourselfer you will be getting the worst of the litter.
As for flying, good puppies actually come out more confident after a long flight. They learn that if something that horrifying doesn't kill them, nothing will LOL


----------

